# Humidity



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

Can the humidity be too high? Mine is at a constant 99%. At first I thought that my digital dual reader was not working properly but when I pulled the probe out of the tank it started dropping right away reading the room humidity.
Everything is doing great, the plants look great and the frogs all look healthy and happy.
Thanks
Rhonda


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

*humidity*

Hello. Interesting question. It seems darts are more hardy than tree frogs when it comes to high humidities in my experience. I have lost many tree frogs to bacterial infections from long term high humidities (<95% for a period of 2 months). I think darts may have a higher tolerance for it, but I would not keep them in that much humidity for a long period of time. Try to get that humidity down. Unless, you have good ventilation with fans and the humidity is still that high...then you must tell us your secretes.

Justin


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

*yes and no*

At 99% you will encounter alot of condensation on the inside of the vivarium which can hinder your viewing pleasure. Also, if the condensation remains, you will most likely end up with algae covered glass, plant leaves and so forth. While this is not bad, it can be remdied by ventilating the tank a little more to drop the humidity down to near 80% and allowing the glass, leaves and so forth to dry out. A humidity of 99% would be fine for the frogs and plants however but you'll just have to watch out for the air stagnating as it will be very wet. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

i keep my orchid tanks at 98% humid most of the time and there is a constant ventilation of ait through the tank. no real secret to it, just make sure that the air going in is humid =)

i guess if your plants are okay with constant humid, then you must have very hardy strains. Everything i have (other than moss) needs to dry out between watering and humid states. i always get rot if i dont dry them off periodically (like every other day or so). Cant say for sure on the frogs, but the plants would probably grow a little better if you had a little less humidity, but if it's not broke, dont fix it =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks guys. I open the lid every day, several times a day to let everything dry out. I just finished a screened frame that I can now put in the opening with the glass lid is open. That way I don't have to worry about any of them getting out or anything getting in. I also have a ceiling fan in my room that I will turn on to circulate the air in the room. 
Plus I am always doing a little housecleaning etc. to the tank. I think that all of that has helped my guys get really comfortable with me. They don't mind at all when I am in there cleaning or rearranging. They just sit and watch me. Even when I use the shop vac to suck up excess water out of the creek or debris in the water, dead fruitflies etc. 
Oh as far as the shop vac please don't gasp. I got the attachment set that is a tiny little version of the regular size attachments. It is very tiny and I am very careful. It works really well on getting the little debris that get on the waterfall and can clog it up.
The one other thing I think is that the glass having the condensation on it feels more real and I feel that it gives them some privacy. When I go to feed I use two paper towels to wipe down just the front glass so that I can watch them eat. When I start wiping the glass they will all head towards the island because they know they are getting ready to eat.
Ok, I know, I have gotten off subject and really rambled. Hopefully the things that I do will provide clean, fresh air and I won't need fans etc.
I welcome any feedback.
Rhonda


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

great looking tank! love to see a straight up photo of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Here ya go. I threw a quicky comparison together for you. The top photo was just taken but taken in a hurry so it is dark. Sorry about that. When I have more time I have to get some better shots.
Thanks 
Rhonda


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

65% glass/screen is what i use. Provides sufficient coverage for maintaining humidity, yet enough air flow aswell.

Dont mind the dirtyness; the glue hasnt fully hardened yet =)

M.N


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the pic. I recently did some cage shuffling, which opened up a approx 60 gallon 'brooder' reptile tank with a screen top that I plan to use for my leucs. I've been considering how to seal off some or all of the top to keep in the humidity. I think I'll do the same thing to the screen top.

It's not meant to be an aquarium as the glass is too thin, but I have no doubts that it will hold the few inches of water a dart tank requires. It previously held a dwarf monitor, which had a dirt substrate that almost turned to mud after every watering.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Frogbyte,

Nice looking terrarium! I'm really impressed by the woodwork that went into the wooden lid. That's a pretty ingenius design, if I do say so myself!

I like the plantings as well. Fantastic setup!

I wouldn't worry about high humidity. That's just fine for frogs. Just don't let it drop below 70%.

By the way, you're from Southern Illinois, like darts, and have ferns outside your house (I'm assuming you garden as well, then). Can you get any more cool than that? :wink: I'm from West Central Indiana, have darts, and grow hostas and ferns outside my house. I'm not quite as exciting as you, but until I switch states, I'll have to settle for being me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Why thank you Homer! You are sooo kind :!:  
I am so happy with my very first tank. The CF light made all the difference in the world as far as the plants go. The Neoregelia meyendorfii I got has turned an incredible red and the orchid, sorry, I don't know what kind it is, got it from Home Depot-I got three complete plants from the one pot, it has a stem full of flower buds that are going to open any day. It is the one that if you look at the bottom photo at the upper right hand side of the tank there are two long leaves facing the right side of the photo, you will see one of my little leucs sitting there.  That is the one that has the blooms/buds on it. It also really makes the colors of the frogs very vivid.
Yes, I do tons of flower and water gardening. and I have tons of hostas all over the place because my front and backyard is for the most part, very shaded. I have some huge hostas in the front along with some little bitty ones. I think I have every kind of tree imaginable, or at least I have every tree that drops something all the time  The gigantic Sweet Gum drops a tremendous amount of gumballs, then there is the acorns, the honeylocust pods, the fluffy stuff that flys all over the place, the pine cones & needles and worst of all the walnuts. We have already had to replace the roof over my frog/toad/fish/computer/camera room because the walnuts are huge and they drop on the roof in huge clusters. Well you get the idea of my property. It is a lot of work but I love it.
Yes, I would say we have a lot in common and we are both way cool :wink: 
Thank you again for your wonderful comments. It really means a great deal to me.
Rhonda


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

That tank is beautiful. I love getting orchids at Lowe's and Home Depot. I got 4 orchids today that were perfect except they weren't in bloom. I got them for $3.75 each. They will probably bloom again in a month or so. They are pretty even without the blooms.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

isn't that amazing that those places will sell out of bloom orchids for so cheap?! They will charge $25 or more for an orchid with one stem and once that drops, they figure it's worthless! Silly corperate garden centers. They just dont want to take the time to cultivate them untill they bloom again. Oh well, i would rather be suprised anyway!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Home depot*

Hello. I worked in the home depot garden center for a while and was amazed myself with the way the treat plants. They used to just throw them out when they were done flowering. It was actually more cost efficient for them to throw them out then to keep them and sell them cheap. Most depots won't do that....so consider yourself lucky that yours does! 

Justin


----------

